# Waschmaschinentrommel



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

Hallo Boardies

unsere alte Waschmaschine hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich möchte gerne die Trommel ausbauen und mir eine Köderfischreuse daraus bauen.

Es handelt sich um eine Oberlader - Waschmaschine ähnlich wie diese auf den Bild.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Bei diesen Maschinen ist die Trommel durch eine Klappe geschlossen.

Hat von Euch schonmal einer so eine Trommel ausgebaut???

Gibt es da Tricks dazu ???

Danke für Eure Tipps

Gruß
Seebaer


----------



## dorschhai (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Hm wir haben damals ne ganz alte einfach aufgeflext, aus der Trommel aber einen Feuerkorb zusammengeschweißt. Standfuß ran und fertig. Weiß nicht inwiefern eine Trommel als Reuse geeignet ist.


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Hm wir haben damals ne ganz alte einfach aufgeflext, aus der Trommel aber einen Feuerkorb zusammengeschweißt. Standfuß ran und fertig. Weiß nicht inwiefern eine Trommel als Reuse geeignet ist.


 
Reuse ist vielleicht falsch von mir ausgedrückt gewesen, ich will darin meine Köfis hältern.


----------



## dorschhai (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

ach so praktisch n setzkescher für ne spundwand oder so? hm wie viel wiegt son teil?


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> ach so praktisch n setzkescher für ne spundwand oder so? hm wie viel wiegt son teil?


 
Keine Ahnung - ich habe sie ja noch nicht ausgebaut. #c 

Die Trommeln von so Waschmaschinen wo von oben her bestückt werden haben den riesigen Vorteil das dort eine verschließbare Klappe angebracht ist. Normale Waschmaschinen habe ja die Öffnung vorne.


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

weisste wat ich auch schon geiles gesehen hab....
da haben Bekannte die Trommel aus der Waschmaschine ausgebaut, noch nen stabilen Standfuss drangebastelt und die stellen die Dinger immer bei Partys raus und verbrennen da drin Holz-Scheite....ne geilere Wärmequelle kannste garnich haben...schaut zudem noch echt stylisch aus#6

Aber als Reuse is bestimmt auch nich schlecht...nur bissle schwer, oder? Was wiegt'n so'n Teil?


----------



## dorschhai (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> weisste wat ich auch schon geiles gesehen hab....
> da haben Bekannte die Trommel aus der Waschmaschine ausgebaut, noch nen stabilen Standfuss drangebastelt und die stellen die Dinger immer bei Partys raus und verbrennen da drin Holz-Scheite....ne geilere Wärmequelle kannste garnich haben...schaut zudem noch echt stylisch aus#6



ja sowas nennt man dann feuerkorb, was wir auch gebastelt haben


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> ja sowas nennt man dann feuerkorb, was wir auch gebastelt haben



Sowas passiert, wenn man auf etwas antwortet ohne andere Beiträge dazu zu lesen :q:q|rotwerden|rotwerden

Wir haben scheinbar vom selben geredet....vielleicht les ich näxtmal einfach weiter|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Ihr meint so etwas


----------



## dorschhai (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

haste aber gut beschrieben das teil #6

gibts auch fertig zu kaufen, aber das selbergeschweißte hat was!


----------



## honeybee (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Zum hältern von KöFi´s eignet sich so ne Trommel auf alle Fälle. Habe ich des öfteren hier schon gesehen.
Viele die hier ein Bungalow direkt am Wasser haben, benutzen so eine alte Trommel.
Für den Transport eher globig und nimmt viel Platz im Auto weg.......


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

>



ach man:q
ich werd dir nie wieder was tolles erzählen :q:q

aber schaut cool aus, da auf deinem Foto....#6
bei mir bescheidenem Handwerker würds vermutlich nichma von allein stehen bleiben :q


----------



## don_king (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Bei uns benutzen auch viele so ne Trommel für Köderfische, ich würde dir aber davon abraten da die gehälterten Fische da drinn ruck zuck verpilzt sind!


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir bescheidenem Handwerker würds vermutlich nichma von allein stehen bleiben :q


 

Dafür gibt es so bestimmte Mittel und Möglichkeiten wenn etwas nicht von alleine stehen bleibt.  :m  

Das Foto ist nicht von mir - habe es aus den Net gezogen.


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				don_king schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns benutzen auch viele so ne Trommel für Köderfische, ich würde dir aber *davon abraten da die gehälterten Fische da drinn ruck zuck verpilzt sind*!


 
Hallo don_king

könntest Du mir das bitte etwas näher erklären - dachte die Trommeln sind von innen glatt und die Fische könnten sich nicht verletzen.


----------



## Ossipeter (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Ich habe zwei von den Teilen in meiner Fischhälterung im Einsatz für die Köfis. Beim Ausbau ist erstmal Schrauben angesagt. Verkleidung weg. Kabelstränge lösen. Stoßdämpfer ausbauen etc. etc. Dann hat man allerdings das Feinste was es gibt, mit Federverschluß oben am Deckel!  
Aber es gibt da eine Alternative: Wichtig:!! Edelstahl!!!!!-wäschebehälter. Billig und gut. Im Baumarkt erhältlich.


----------



## Ossipeter (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Wegen dem Verpilzen:
Trommel muss entweder mit Wasser durchströmt werden (Wie in meiner Hälterung - oder oben ein bis zwei Zentimeter aus dem Wasser herausschauen, dann passiert das nicht!


----------



## don_king (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Weshalb die Fische verpilzen weiss ich auch nicht.

Jedenfalls werden die Trommeln bei uns meistens an einem Boot festgebunden und bis zum Grund abgelassen, damit man immer frische Köderfische vor Ort hat (oder auch nicht wenn zwischendurch mal ein paar Kinder das Teil entdeckt haben:q).

Beide von Ossipeter genannten Kriterien werden also nicht erfüllt, vielleicht liegts daran#c.


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

@don_king und Ossipeter

Danke für eure Tipps #6


----------



## Franz_16 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



> Hat von Euch schonmal einer so eine Trommel ausgebaut???


... ja... 
hat dann mit der Flex geendet :q :q 

Ich benutze die Trommel auch als mobile Feuerstelle, ist ne feine Sache. 
Man kann die Trommel entweder direkt auf das Rad stellen wo der Keilriemen rumläuft oder man geht her, nimmt ein kurzes Stück Rohr und schweisst 3 Stangen hin, da kann man die Trommel dann auch draufstellen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Also nen passendes Keilriemenrad haben nicht alle. (Dafür aber manche Plastikteile, die man vorm 1. anfeuern ausbauen sollte  )

Daher steht mein Feuerkorb einfach auf 3 Ziegelsteinen. Tuts auch und ohne wildes Basteln.
Das Stylische hat sich oft eh schnell erledigt, der Stahl verändert das Gefüge ab 400 Grad und rostet dann doch...

Wie man die Trommel genau da rausgebaut bekommt ist unterschiedlich. Um die Innentrommel ist nochmal nen Gehäuse. Das ist manchmal mit leichtigkeit nach abmontieren der Rückplatte und lösen von 4 schrauben aufgemacht, und manchmal muss man erstmal 26 festgegammelte schrauben lösen nachdem man die komplette Maschine schon zerlegen musste um an die schrauben überhaupt erstmal dranzukommen.

In den Maschinen finden sich übrigens auch oft diverse Edelstahlschrauben!

Und! Wie lange hältert Ihr eigentlich die Fische, dass die verpilzen können???

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Drohne (5. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

So eine Trommel ist eine feine Sache, meine ist sicherlich bereits seit 25 Jahren im Einsatz und hat keinerlei Rostflecken etc. Auch der praktische Federmechanismus zum auf und zu machen funktioniert immer noch tadellos.#6 

Diese Trommel ausbauen ist reine Geduldsarbeit, am besten eine große Trennscheibe verwenden und rucky zucky alles zerschneiden. 

Bei mir kommen prinzipiell nur Köfis ohne die geringste Verletzung hinein, die halten dann mehrere Wochen ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Seebaer (6. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir kommen prinzipiell nur Köfis ohne die geringste Verletzung hinein, die halten dann mehrere Wochen ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


 
Hallo

das hatte ich kürzlich auch gemacht - Köfi`s in einen Setzkescher. Als ich zum Angeln wollte waren keine mehr da. Anscheins hatten andere Angler welche gebraucht :r #q :r 

Daher möchte ich so eine Trommel nehmen und versuchen diese zu verschliessen.


----------



## Ansgar (7. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*

Moin,

eigentlich funktioniert das ganz gut, hatte jahrelang so ne Trommel im Einsatz. Hat auch nie gerostet. 

Verpilzen tun die Fische m.E. erst nach dem Tod.

Die Trommel ist in der Tat von innen glatt.

Es gibt nur ein Problem mit der Trommel - wenn andere Leute das mitbekommen, das Du ne Trommel hast. Du kannst zwar recht einfach ein Schloss anbringen, aber dann nehmen die Leute die ganze Trommel mit oder knacken das Schloss einfach vor Ort weg (Oder sie demolieren den Trommelverschluss, dann hast Du keine Trommel mehr. Ausserdem rostet das Schloss, und dann kriegst Du es nicht mehr auf und musst es selber wegknacken).
Von daher ist es besser, wenn Du immer noch Koederfische mitbringst wenn Du fischen gehst. 

Transportieren lassen sich die Trommeln sehr schlecht und wenn die mit Wasser voll sind, sind sie ziemlich schwer (immer ne ganz schoene Arbeit, das Ding aus 2m hochzuholen). Daher ist der Einsatz als flexibler Setzkescher, etc. nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eigentlich funktioniert das ganz gut, hatte jahrelang so ne Trommel im Einsatz. Hat auch nie gerostet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ansgar,
kann deinen Ausführungen nur zustimmen.
Wegen dem Verpilzen bitte unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Fische mit einer kleinen Arterienklemme vom Haken gelöst werden, *ohne dass die Fische mit den Händen angefasst werden*.


----------



## vertikal (9. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Tipps




Hi Udo!

Warte bis ich bei dir war!

Dann angelste anschließend eh' nur noch mit Kunstködern und baust dir auch so einen schönen Ofen aus deiner Waschmaschine.:q:q:q


----------



## Seebaer (9. August 2006)

*AW: Waschmaschinentrommel*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hi Udo!
> 
> Warte bis ich bei dir war!
> 
> Dann angelste anschließend eh' nur noch mit Kunstködern und baust dir auch so einen schönen Ofen aus deiner Waschmaschine.:q:q:q


 

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang  :q


----------

